# Paris ASA Winners Pictures



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

If I missed somebody Sorry. I think I got everyone.

Chris


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

more


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

more..


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

more ....


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats to Steve Story for a close 2nd place finish in hunter class.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

BoCoMo said:


> Congrats to Steve Story for a close 2nd place finish in hunter class.


Steve shot a group behind my group and finished witha 14 on the last target.

Didn't see J. T. Colvin who won Jr. Eagle yesterday!

Here's a few pics I took on the Hunter course.

Scott Mason (finished 5th)









Scott Burton (first day leader, finished 11th)









Our Group on a 35 yard Ram









Another good group with three 12's


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Congrats to the winners,

Hope you all had you're mud boots with ya


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Congrats to BK III archery staff shooter Jeff Chesney (carbonman8) for winning the Hunter class.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Congratulations to all the winners, especially...:wink:

Mallory Wilson 1st Youth Girls
Earl Fouraker 1st Open A
Matt Varnes 1st Open B


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*pics.*

Really good pics. Pretty cool to see the range pics. :wink:


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Big congratulations to Cody Thompson for absolutely tearing up the Semi-Pro course. He had a great weekend, that's for sure!


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

That's camoman30 up there in the black mathews shirt that won open c, and the sims short side high score.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

I thought I heard that Tim Gillingham won the Pro division. Was these photos of everyone but the pro division?


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks,, Missed the buckle by number of 12's. Jeff had 1 more.. I had to shoot a 14 on my last target to tie him..
Great shoot..



BoCoMo said:


> Congrats to Steve Story for a close 2nd place finish in hunter class.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

rjharcher said:


> I thought I heard that Tim Gillingham won the Pro division. Was these photos of everyone but the pro division?


I think the Pro's did their awards on Sarurday after the shoot down, I think.

These were the only awards that I seen given out. 

Chris


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

okay thanks


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

congrats to matt varnes. that makes 3 in a row so far.i wish i could shoot like this guy.


----------



## carbonman8 (Aug 7, 2003)

storyteller_usa said:


> Thanks,, Missed the buckle by number of 12's. Jeff had 1 more.. I had to shoot a 14 on my last target to tie him..
> Great shoot..


It was a hell of a shot on the 14 ring.....nice shooting Steve.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

carbonman8 said:


> It was a hell of a shot on the 14 ring.....nice shooting Steve.


Jeff it was great to shoot with a guy with the class you bring to range. You stayed focused on all your shots this weekend. I knew on the last target after you hit the 12 I had only one option. The pressure was on my shoulders..
Keep in touch..
Steve


----------



## camoman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

asa_low12 said:


> That's camoman30 up there in the black mathews shirt that won open c, and the sims short side high score.


thats me alright i need a different hat that green and that black dont match that for sure...lol


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad everyone likes the pics. The Classic in Louisiana will be the next big shoot that I will get to make and hopefully I will be able to get more pics of the ranges and of the shooters.

Chris


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

smfb09 said:


> congrats to matt varnes. that makes 3 in a row so far.i wish i could shoot like this guy.


I shot with Matt during the City shoot and saw him on his range on saturday and sunday. Not only is he a great shot, he is a good guy also. Glad to see him pick up the buckle he was hoping for so bad. 

Way to Go Matt!!
Enjoyed shooting with you and Gillingham in the rain and slop on Thursday


----------



## dejo (Mar 12, 2010)

For those that didnt get to see J.T. Colvin (jr eagle), you are missing something special in the making. He will be at the top when the time comes, watch out for him. He is just a little guy for now.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

I'll make the Metropolis shoot and the Classic in La..


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

dejo said:


> For those that didnt get to see J.T. Colvin (jr eagle), you are missing something special in the making. He will be at the top when the time comes, watch out for him. He is just a little guy for now.


Yea he shoots local around us it's pretty amazing at some of the scores he posts. I saw a young girl at paris that looked to be about 12 years old and shooting a mission menance bow, no rangefinder, backtension, from the edge of the road on the practice range, and she smoked both 12's on the two targets I saw her shoot. She had great form and looked like she shot her backtension better than most people out there.


----------



## dejo (Mar 12, 2010)

I was super impressed with many of the young ones. The sports of archery is in very capable hands. And I just love when you see the little ones with a passion and desire to excel at something.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

keyman said:


> I shot with Matt during the City shoot and saw him on his range on saturday and sunday. Not only is he a great shot, he is a good guy also. Glad to see him pick up the buckle he was hoping for so bad.
> 
> Way to Go Matt!!
> Enjoyed shooting with you and Gillingham in the rain and slop on Thursday



yea he is a local to me. i shoot with him every tues and thurs. a great guy willing to help if he can. and definately one to watchout for in the next few years.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

oops almost forgott..congrats to you also Earl Fouraker 1st Open A. i would definately be worried about these to guys..keep up the good shooting Matt and Earl.


----------



## mason1958 (Mar 15, 2008)

CONGRATS TO MASON SMITH YOUTH BOYS SHOOTING A HOYT,HE HAS 3 - WINS THIS YEAR.2ND,FLORIDA,1ST GEORGIA & 3RD TEXAS.GOOD JOB MASON :thumbs_up


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

thank you very much sir!! i enjoyed shooting with yal aswell. it was nasty but tim gave me sum great yardage advice on the way out that day


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

smfb09 said:


> oops almost forgott..congrats to you also Earl Fouraker 1st Open A. i would definately be worried about these to guys..keep up the good shooting Matt and Earl.


thanks steven!


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

tazhunter0; said:


> If I missed somebody Sorry. I think I got everyone.
> 
> Chris


Where is the pick of the Traditional class winners??


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Flyboy718 said:


> Where is the pick of the Traditional class winners??


Still waiting on it to be developed....you know, kinda old school.....

sorry I couldnt help it....:angel:


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Keep your eyes open for Justin Bethel in the Open A..
He had a bad weekend in Paris but he has got a New setup..
I seen him shoot this setup today..



Steve 




smfb09 said:


> oops almost forgott..congrats to you also Earl Fouraker 1st Open A. i would definately be worried about these to guys..keep up the good shooting Matt and Earl.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Flyboy718 said:


> Where is the pick of the Traditional class winners??


These are the only awards we seen given out on Sunday. So not sure what they did with the stick and string guys.

Chris


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

storyteller_usa said:


> Keep your eyes open for Justin Bethel in the Open A..
> He had a bad weekend in Paris but he has got a New setup..
> I seen him shoot this setup today..
> 
> ...


He's not the only one in Open A!  Lol!


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

Where can we see the scores? Thanks


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Here is link to the scores.

http://asaarchery.com/news/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=53


----------

